# American IPA brew



## Bizenya (16/5/14)

Hi all

Ok, I've done a IPA based more on the McEwan's style Imperial with the Coopers Kit and pimped. Its good. Bitter however not too much, and easy to drink- its pretty light at 4.9% so more of a Pale Ale (bitter one mind you)

So now I'm planning a AIPA. Ive been getting stuck into SN Torpedos, and Karl Strass Tower 10, and like them both. Probably the SN Torp the best- bit better in its balance to my taste. 

So Im planning a brew.

Ive search the SN Torpedo recipe and its well documented, however I'm thinking of reducing some of the original hops and adding a small amount of Chinook to attempt to increase the piney flavour

So

1.5Kg Liquid Amber Malt
1.5kg Liquid Light Malt
1.0 kg LDME
300g Crystal 60

Hops
30 g Magnum for 50 mins
15g Magnum for 15 mins
25g Crystal for 10 mins
15g Magnum for 5 mins
15g Chinook for 5 mins

Dry Hop
20g Magnum
20g Crystal
20g Citra

Use 1056 yeast (expected 77% attent.)

OG of 1061
FG of 1014

IBU 64.7
ABV 6.6%
EBC 21.9
BU:GU 1.05

Add Chinook or is it just a needle in a haystack and going to be lost?


----------



## HBHB (16/5/14)

No, it won't get lost. Chuck it in.  you know you want to.


----------



## ithinkimlost (17/5/14)

Just saying, 100g Citra Dry hop is delicious.


----------



## Bizenya (17/5/14)

Righto! I'll take it under advisement - had to grab a 100g bag anyway so will see how I feel at the time 

Got a fair stack of hops in the original plan already......


----------



## manticle (17/5/14)

Chinook has a piney/resinous mouthfeel which acts as a counterpoint to the fruitiness of many other US hops. Good addition for apa/aipa.


----------



## Yob (17/5/14)

You're going with magnum Late and dry?

Colour me interested


----------



## Bizenya (17/5/14)

Yob said:


> You're going with magnum Late and dry?
> 
> Colour me interested


Yup- supposedly this is the torpedo way- I also thought this was odd
Should have a fair bit of magnum hoppiness I would think!


----------



## Bizenya (18/5/14)

OK - all done

Pretty well exactly what is above, except the Crystal and Magnum both went in at 12 mins, as well as up Chinook to 20g.

Entire house (and probably some of the neighbours) smells of beautiful hops and malt.....

Hopefully gets cranking in next few hours, last wyeast I did pack was pretty crazy with its activation!


----------



## indica86 (18/5/14)

Yob - I have glanced at the schedule for the Torpedos and they do indeed include Magnum late and dry.
I'll be interested to hear how this goes.


----------



## oakburner (18/5/14)

From my experimentation this is the Torpedo way....but I must admit I have returned to old habits with more of an ballast point big eye approach.... Can't get past the late Columbus and centennial ....!!!!

Have been meaning to try torpedo approach and add Columbus to the mix...... Whoooaah ..... Like adding Pink Floyd to the Who.....remix baby.....

OB out....


----------



## Bizenya (18/5/14)

Sounds like you'll be smashing out a Ballast Point Big Eye X Torpedo cross soon!

Im now leaning towards a chinook dry hop in the mix too.

So so hoppy. So so good.

Ive been switch hitting between a torpedo and a tower 10 to see if they work- but hey, i love hoppy IPA so i think its all good


----------



## mcalpine91 (19/5/14)

Hey mate this recipe sounds great. I am only new here but have a few brews under my belt. Just a few questions as follows

What was your steeping process?

The hop boil volume? did you add the steeped gain water and all the Dry Malt to the pot pre hop boil?

Then what was the topped up total fermenting volume? 

Cheers,


----------



## Bizenya (20/5/14)

mcalpine91 said:


> Hey mate this recipe sounds great. I am only new here but have a few brews under my belt. Just a few questions as follows
> 
> What was your steeping process?
> 
> ...


Hey mcalpine

I steeped the grain at 65-67 for one hour

Hop Boil 4 L with 400g of LDME. Added the remaining dry malt to the boil with 5 mins left, as well as the steeped grain solution

Then cooled down in cold sink w some pre-boiled frozen water added too. 

Once cool (15C) took out and added to fermenter.

This then had the Liquid malts added, and then topped to 22L.

Checked gravity, ended up at 1070- which was a surprise. IanH spreadsheet indicated 1061 but im thinking that I must have managed to get some sugars out of the grain by the steeping.

As such added 1056 X2. Which sucks cos its expensive. Did this from Mrmalty yeast pitch calculator. Learnt my lesson with this one. Will us US05 X2 next time due to the cost (20 dollars of yeast compared with 10). Am also playing with rinsing yeast, so I can re-use as well as making starters 

Its flying! 1056 last night, tasted good. Bit like a torpedo, just very sweet! can taste a hint of the Chinook pineinous - will added some dry hop now too.

Oh and used Whirfloc for the first time as well


----------



## Bizenya (20/5/14)

Should say yeast pitched at 20c too


----------



## mcalpine91 (20/5/14)

Thanks for the reply I'll have to get on to this recipe as soon as I have a bit of spare time. Keep us up to date with how it ends up too!

Cheers,


----------



## Bizenya (20/5/14)

I actually changed the plan to this 

1.5Kg Liquid Amber Malt
1.5kg Liquid Light Malt
1.0 kg LDME
300g Crystal 60

Hops
32 g Magnum for 50 mins
15g Magnum for 12 mins
25g Crystal for 12 mins
15g Magnum for 5 mins
20g Chinook for 5 mins

Whirlfloc 1/2 tablet added last five mins of boil.

Dry Hop
20g Magnum
20g Crystal
20g Citra
20g Chinook

Use 1056 yeast (expected 77% attent.) X2

OG of 1070
FG of 1014

IBU 66
ABV 7.3%
EBC 21.9
BU:GU 1.05

Just slight changed to the hop list and addition due to using some hop balls to reduce the trub. I only had three so had to only make three additions rather than four!


----------



## unionrdr (22/5/14)

Torpedo is an Imperial IPA by our standards. A bit stronger than a regular IPA. Haven't gotten around to clones yet myself. Been experimenting with my own partial mash recipes for IPA's,pale ales & a couple others. I think the piney qualities would work well with it if not overpowering. Gotta get around to posting some of my recipes soon.


----------



## Bizenya (24/5/14)

Have dry hopped today . Man tester was nice, colour is wrong, way too light, but it's a great golden colour

Interesting about it being an imperial IPA rather than American- this i assume is due to ABV rather than the late hop addition of American style hops?


----------



## unionrdr (24/5/14)

Well,it is an American IPA. But the strength of it classifies it as an Imperial,or "double" IPA by BJCP standards that we loosely follow. Not to insinuate it's British or whatever. It just refers to the strength of it by way of the OG.


----------



## Yob (24/5/14)

Bizenya said:


> Have dry hopped today . Man tester was nice, colour is wrong, way too light, but it's a great golden colour
> 
> Interesting about it being an imperial IPA rather than American- this i assume is due to ABV rather than the late hop addition of American style hops?


I wouldnt worry about the colour, 'traditionally' made with a very light malt and were very light..

call it a retro IPA ^_^


----------



## unionrdr (24/5/14)

At this point,IPA's over here are amber/orange to amber/copper in color. Amber orange being the predominant color.


----------



## Bizenya (24/5/14)

Yeah I don't think I have the colour right for traditional American IPA - but dig the retro call by Yob.

Im very keen to get stuck into this..... Im glad Im away for a week after bottling next week!


----------



## Yob (24/5/14)

i _*did*_ say traditionally...

I like my IPA's with a bit of colour too, just saying that the colour does not define the quality and in fact were traditionally lighter than what we see today in general.

>THIS< book is a great read for historical value

Note: Link above is added through the Melbourne Brewers link, dunno if that makes a difference.


----------



## Bizenya (25/5/14)

Ah so maybe I'm setting a new style of Adelaidian IPA.... :huh:

Doubt it. 

Cheers for the link. Ive been thinking of getting that book but that was a great price!

Next version will be all amber extract


----------



## Yob (25/5/14)

Black?


----------



## Bizenya (25/5/14)

Had a Kooinda Black IPA the other day and I'm still lost for words

It was good, bad and indifferent all at once. I really didn't understand if i liked it or not??! Oddly enough i still think even though I'm confused i would have another....see my conundrum

However, I still prefer the American hopped 'golden / copper' IPA

So no Black IPA for me yet


----------



## Spiesy (25/5/14)

Love a good Black IPA. I like the Kooinda. 

Had a really good Black IPA @ GABS, can't for the life of me remember who brewed it though (wayyyy too many beers).


----------



## Bizenya (4/6/14)

And the finished (well uncarbed) product straight from the feremter

Lots of hops flavour, definite citrus little pine, maybe grapefruit (which I know is citrus) but holds a nice bitterness through the mouth

Good malty flavour too, but no way near as intense as a SN Torpedo- might develop this with a little ageing I suppose.

So now I wait two (isn) weeks before they are carbed and ready!


----------



## Bizenya (4/6/14)

edit- double post


----------



## unionrdr (4/6/14)

Good color. Mine usually come out that shade. Now if I could just afford to brew my Cougar Country IPA again. 8.3 ounces of hops,grains,etc gets expensive up here nowadays.


----------



## mcalpine91 (5/6/14)

Good to hear it smells great going in to the bottle! looking forward to hearing how it mellows with a bit of time.

So that colour you have in the glass was from one Amber LME and one Light LME? and you think 2 Ambers would bring out the colour you were more aiming for?


----------



## Bizenya (5/6/14)

No I think this is the colour I'm after- it must have developed further, or the gravity samples I had were just full of suspended yeast . 

This is pretty much bang on for me in regards to colouration


----------



## Bizenya (5/6/14)

Wow 235g of hops would set you back a bit. Even here it's costly . 

I use 190g and that was a fair bit- another 45g is getting exciting!!


----------



## unionrdr (6/6/14)

Yeah,IPA's are starting to get crazy up here. So much so that some are starting to go from the wild east coast style to the maltier west coast IPA's. I'm currently thinking of replacing the 1 lb of demerara sugar with another pound or so of malt in the mash to even things up a bit. At the moment,my fermenters are tied up with a saison & my first attempt at German dampfbier.


----------



## Bizenya (20/6/14)

righto

Excuse the poor photo but cracked one of these tonight . It's got a nice solid bitterness, however it's controlled and not over powering . Lots of nice spicy, floral hop flavor though out, and the mouth feel is pretty good also. 

Very impressed, and will be brewed again. Crazy the clarity of it- never had a brew so clear!


----------



## Bizenya (14/7/14)

And a few weeks later and this is really good


will be made again to the same specs for sure


----------



## mcalpine91 (14/7/14)

Hi Bizenya.
looks like the beer has turned out great. I did this same recipe a few weeks ago but unfortunately had to dump it from an infection. I was pretty devastated because it was smelling and tasting great (until it got infected).
How would you describe the flavour and aroma now after a few weeks in the bottle?
I was really interested in getting nice citra and resins flavour to come through without too much bitterness. Has this come close to any of those flavours?
Thanks again for keeping us up to date as well!


----------



## Bizenya (14/7/14)

Yeah it's good- malty but not too much, bitter but nice and round. Big fan on magnum as buttering hop. Definite citrus character but not over powering. 
I plan on doing this one again next- might try 1272 rather than 1056. I think the other factor was time- six days to ferment before dry hopping for seven and cold for five - longest beer I've ever had in a fermenter and I think it did make a difference !!


----------



## timryan (15/7/14)

Bizenya said:


> Hey mcalpine
> 
> I steeped the grain at 65-67 for one hour
> 
> ...


Might sound silly but I'm wanting to step away from the standard coopers kits and I've got a couple of questions to ask... When you talk about steeping grain for an hour at 65-67 what does this actually refer to? I see you boiling the hops which I get but what grains are you stepping if your using liquid malts? I thought liquid malts just got added like the kits... And when you refer to the 300g of crystal 60 what is this? Sorry it's been a while 

Thanks Tim


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/7/14)

Tim,
The process is similar to all grain brewing but on a smaller scale, and used to add that 'extra something' missing from your basic kit brews. So in essence you heat your water (say 5-10L) to a degree or two above desired temp, then add your grain. The simplest meathod for maintaining temp is to then place in the oven on it's minimum temp (note gas ovens may creep up a little), after the hour remove grain (if in a grain bag or strain into another pot) then bring the liquid to the boil. Hop additions are timed from the end of the boil so a 30min is at the begining of a 30 min boil but half way through a 60min boil, hope this helps some.

MB


----------



## timryan (15/7/14)

Thanks MB, 
With this recipe what requires boiling?


----------



## Bizenya (16/7/14)

Hi timryan

The hops need boiling- the longer boil the more buttering they impart- shorter times (<30mins ) adds flavor and then shorter again (<10mins) aroma. As a general rule. I boil 4 l of water with enough dry malt to have a gravity of 1040- some thought that this allows the best uptake of the hops goodness. I have actually just tried working on 10-11 L boils as there is also some thought that more water also assist the take up - however my opinion isn't confirmed with that yet.

Too steep the crystal, the grain, I used 1 L of water at 65-67C for the hour. Just add 700ml of hot tap water and then top up with boiling and cooled till you get the correct temp. You'll have to watch it carefully though- when it drops I heat up- I have a heavy based pot which maintains temp well


----------



## Bizenya (16/7/14)

Oh if your getting away from kits, which is what I have done, download the kit extract recipe spreadsheet in the kit extract section- it's the top topic from memory. It will allow you to work out recipes such as this. The thread provides tons of info too


----------

